# Quiet Rear Surrounds - Yamaha RX-V663



## HowdyDuty (Feb 15, 2009)

Hello everyone,

My new receiver came in the other day. I have seven speakers hooked up, and they are all the same make, size, impedance. Before this receiver is utilized purely for home theater, it'll be used once to provide music at a small reception. As such I would like to take a 2ch audio source, (radio, mp3's via computer) and duplicate the audio to all seven channels. I've figured out that by using a 2ch input, I can utilize the receivers "7ch speaker" mode to reproduce the same signal to all the speakers. This works fantastically well with the exception of the rear surrounds which are drastically quieter than the front, center, left and right surrounds. I initially had the distance and SPL settings of all the speakers the same. In order to balance out the output, the rear surrounds need to have a 10 db boost. Why is this? Does this sound right?

Is there a better setting in the receiver I can select to achieve the same effect without boosting the rear surrounds? Has anybody else experienced this?

Thanks for the help.

-HD


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

First of all ...Welcome to the forum :wave:



HowdyDuty said:


> I initially had the distance and SPL settings of all the speakers the same. In order to balance out the output, the rear surrounds need to have a 10 db boost. Why is this? Does this sound right?
> 
> Is there a better setting in the receiver I can select to achieve the same effect without boosting the rear surrounds? Has anybody else experienced this?


When you setup the system (distance and SPL), Did you use YPAO or manually??, also, you did it at your listening position, Right??? ....If the rear surrounds are far from your seat is possible that it needs a 10db increase on the level.

Can you post a sketch (or picture) of your set up???


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

hmmm, no that definately doesn't sound right. Double check your manual to make sure the "7ch speaker mode" sends the same signal to all speakers.

Are you other speakers in corners, and surround away from the wall? Corners will make a speaker sound louder.

I'm just throwing stuff out here. Anyone have any other ideas?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

eugovector said:


> Double check your manual to make sure the "7ch speaker mode" sends the same signal to all speakers.


Yes it does ...I own the RXV-2700 and it works fine.

I agree with you, there must be something that if affecting the setup :yes:


----------



## HowdyDuty (Feb 15, 2009)

Thank you for the warm welcome and quick replies. It's only been a few hours and already this forum is much more supportive than others I've posted on.

To answer your questions:

I don't think a sketch would be helpful at this point as the speakers are arranged in a 10 x 10 room all pointed in the same direction. I have no permanent set up created yet as the first use is for an outdoor reception in a 40 x 60 tent. The goal for right now is to get the same volume level out of every speaker to make sure I can get channel reproduction to happen properly.

For this purpose I haven't attempted to use the automatic setup with the mic. I went through the manual settings in the receiver and made the following settings:

Extra - None
Center, Front, Surround - Large Speaker
Rear Surround x2 - Large Speaker
All distances are 10 ft.
All spl levels are centered.

Using this setup and the "7ch speaker" program I get the mentioned effect of quiet rear surrounds.

To fix the problem I've pushed the "levels" button on the remote and increased both rear surrounds by 10db. From what I understand the "levels" button and "spl level" through the menu is different.

Is this the right way to fix the problem? I don't want to harm anything by over-driving the rear surrounds. Feels like I'm overlooking something and it's probably simple. Thanks for the help!

-Howdy


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

HowdyDuty said:


> For this purpose I haven't attempted to use the automatic setup with the mic.


That will be my first suggestion ...use YPAO, it will make the necessary correction according to the room, placement, distance, etc.

Are you using a subwoofer??? ...if yes set the speakers to small, and if the answer is no leave them as large (You can also set two different setting in the memories).



> From what I understand the "levels" button and "spl level" through the menu is different.


I'm a little lost here ..."SPL level" through the menu??? ...I thought that you were using an SPL meter to set the speaker levels manually to 75db each (apparently not) .... that's why I recommend using YPAO (specially if you don't have the SPL meter) :yes:


----------

